# Playoffs - Game 2: San Antonio @ Phoenix



## KokoTheMonkey

* May 24th, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*









VS.











Game 1: Spurs 121, Suns 114 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 41 points, 9 rebounds
Tim Duncan - 28 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists
Steve Nash - 29 points, 13 assists, 4 rebounds 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*













































































































Oh boy, Game 2. I'm pumped again, but unfortunately I won't be able to see it live. Anyway, Phoenix will come out huge in this game. In my opinion, it's more likely that Phoenix would walk away with a double digit win than San Antonio. I can see this game getting a little more physical, so it's huge that we keep the free throws even. Phoenix will beat us if they get a lot more FTA's. I'm not sure of what kind of adjustments Phoenix will make, because if they say "Rush the shooters" then that means more opportunites to drive for SA. It would be smarter to force the Spurs to hit those shots rather than force them to drive to the basket. Offensively, I think Phoenix is going to try and run even more to spread out the offense. I think the Spurs have proven that Amare can get all of the points he wants, but it's at the expense of the other Phoenix scorers. For the Spurs, they can't rely on the three-point shooting that basically won them Game 1, because that come erratic. Barry hit 5 3's, Parker hit two. There is a great chance that neither will happen again. It's very important that they move the ball around and be aggressive on offense. Defensively, cover the shooters, get back in transition. You really can't defend Amare any other way than what SA is doing, so it's all good if he keeps dropping 40 points and their other big scorers like Marion and Richardson are held to a low output. Should be a great game.





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Be aggressive on offense. As I mentioned above, the Spurs are foolish if they are going to rely on getting 10 pointers again, so it's important that those points are made up in other ways. Be aggressive, don't settle for jumpers, and get to the line for free throws (And make them of course).


- Take care of the ball. That is so huge for this team, because that means the offense is rolling. This falls mainly on the big three, so hopefully Duncan, Parker, and Manu don't get careless with the ball.


- Don't get rattled by big run. Phoenix made a big run in that 3rd quarter, and I'll be the first to admit that I thought we were done going into the 4th. Phoenix will make at least one big run again in this game as well, so the Spurs have to remain calm and don't panic.





I feel that unless Phoenix makes major adjustments, they will be in trouble. However, in Game 2, they will play like their season is on the line, because in a way it is. I see a huge effort from a very good team, and I see us coming up short. I really didn't know what to expect in Game 1, but after seeing Game 1 and knowing about the previous 3 matchups between these two teams, Phoenix knows it has to win this game or their NBA Finals hopes are dropped quite a bit. 



Prediction: Phoenix 116, San Antonio 110


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

By the way guys, I won't be able to post during the game, so please participate as much as you can in this thread. Some guys are very constant about it (TheRoc5, CDR, sometimes ezealen), but when you can, please drop some thoughts in here.



Go Spurs Go!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'm thinking if this is going to be a close series, the Suns will make a statement in this game. I just hope the Spurs don't give it away. I remember announcers in the Rockets-Mavericks series talking about how you can't give away games in the playoffs because you gained the upper hand in the previous game. You just can't. We saw how it bit the Rockets in the butt. Spurs cannot be content with winning just one in Phoenix, they need to try to steal both games. Prepare for every game and approach every game like it's a game 7. 

Either way, I'd love to see the Spurs take this one, and I think it's possible, but the Suns will probably have a natural urgency that will be difficult to overcome.


----------



## Dissonance

Spurs did a nice job at adjusting to Nash going inside and having everything he wanted everytime before the 4th qrter. Lets hope you forget that next game lol. We need energy, and much more urgency. Spurs wanted an extra day? It looks like we needed but no excuses. Getting nothing from Q and Marion hurts with the lack of depth. Surprised we even kept it that close even though it got closer near the end. We also need Joe Johnson badly, altho he won't be able to play till game 3 because he's not playing game 2. I hope defensively we start playing Duncan one on one more like Seattle did, and try and stay at home with others. Let him get his and not let the outside shooters or others beat us. Those 3s killed us. And Duncan had trouble early making easy shots. I also believe we have a better team than Seattle but may not match up as well as they did though if we were to one on one scheme. We've shown the ability to play D all through the playoffs in stretches. Can't happen that way. Spurs may be the ONLY team who can play us at our own game and beat us. And I've said it before, Spurs offense is almost as good if not even with their D. I'm already starting to panic but that's my pessimistic nature. Good luck game 2. We need it bad. Because we need this game or this series will over in 4.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

dissonance19 said:


> Spurs did a nice job at adjusting to Nash going inside and having everything he wanted everytime before the 4th qrter. Lets hope you forget that next game lol. We need energy, and much more urgency. Spurs wanted an extra day? It looks like we needed but no excuses. Getting nothing from Q and Marion hurts with the lack of depth. Surprised we even kept it that close even though it got closer near the end. We also need Joe Johnson badly, altho he won't be able to play till game 3 because he's not playing game 2. I hope defensively we start playing Duncan one on one more like Seattle did, and try and stay at home with others. Let him get his and not let the outside shooters or others beat us. Those 3s killed us. And Duncan had trouble early making easy shots. I also believe we have a better team than Seattle but may not match up as well as they did though if we were to one on one scheme. We've shown the ability to play D all through the playoffs in stretches. Can't happen that way. Spurs may be the ONLY team who can play us at our own game and beat us. And I've said it before, Spurs offense is almost as good if not even with their D. I'm already starting to panic but that's my pessimistic nature. Good luck game 2. We need it bad. Because we need this game or this series will over in 4.






It's very nice that the opposing team's fans can discuss the game intelligently in the SA forum. Thanks for the good post, and good luck.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

yeah! i get to see this game... anyway i really hope the spurs wins. if we take game 2, then the series is completely over. suns will go back to SA for two games and we know how well the spurs play at home. i just want the spurs to win it already. i dont want to give suns chances because u never know a stupid shot might make the whole series go the otehr way. 

spurs 105
suns96


----------



## SpursFan16

i reckon Suns will hit back this match

Suns 103
Surs 99


----------



## spongyfungy

Wager your uCash for tonight's game Phoenix is a 4 point favorite.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> By the way guys, I won't be able to post during the game, so please participate as much as you can in this thread. Some guys are very constant about it (TheRoc5, CDR, *sometimes ezealen*), but when you can, please drop some thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Spurs Go!


Well then. I guess I won't do it today either :upset: 

Nah I'm joking. I'll be here.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's very nice that the opposing team's fans can discuss the game intelligently in the SA forum. Thanks for the good post, and good luck.


Yes, dissonance19, is a great guy. I hope he decides to post in our forum too this series.


----------



## UD40

If Nash is the least bit off, and Tony and/or Manu are feeling it, Spurs win


----------



## TheRoc5

if we win tonight then this series definatly favors us. 2-0 going back to sa were we have only lost once this postseason we will be in good shape. since jj isnt playing we realy should take advanage of it.

RoC SoIlD PlaN To bEaT ThE Suns

make free throws- we missed 10 freethrows last gm and still won. we must make majority if not all our freethrows

defense- tranistion d and pick and role we must defend alot better then what we have been doing

be agressive and intense- what it is is what it says

to think we would do this is hard to imagane but realilisticly i think we can do. tony tim and manu have to have a good to great gm. im lookn for barry to see what he gives us, also we will see if bowen can shut down marion again, should be very intresting

spurs 101
suns 99( low scoring here)

x factor manu

2-0 Take it Go Spurs GO


----------



## texan

I think the Spurs win another toughie in Phoenix tonight. The Suns are once again without Joe Johnson, and unless QRich gets hot and actually does something, I don't think they have enough to win this game. The Spurs are playing with lots of confidence right now. TD is getting better from his ankle injury, Parker is hitting his shots, Barry is doing something, and Manu is his usual self. If Barry can continue to hit from downtown then I think this game and series are ours.

Tonight I expect a big game from Parker once again. If they straight up guard him with Nash, which I think they will try to do, then he will once again penetrate at will. If he is hitting that 18 footer, there is no stopping him. Also the Suns need much better interior D if they want to win this game, which I don't expect to happen. I think Duncan and Mohammed have a field day on the boards inside.

Keys To Game:

Keep TO's Low- This is essential, b/c we don't want to give them any easy buckets. Its okay if their scoring is in the 100's but all those buckets must be earned and matched by us. If we give them a bunch of Points of TO's then they aren't earning the points, and we won't have success.

Transition Defense- Whether we score or not, we still need to get back on defense quickly. Phoenix can push the ball better than any team, even if they are throwing it out of bounds. Its vital that we get back and set up defense before they can get down the court and create.

Offensive Rebounds- They really aren't a good rebounding team outside of Marion and Amare, so we should do well on the offensive boards. If I remember correctly, we had a lot of 2nd chance points in Game 1, and it'll help us out alot. These are the easy buckets we need to get. 

Pick and Choose when to Run- We can run great, but we need to decide when to run. We don't want the whole game to be an up and down type, but at times we need to speed up the game, and then slow it down so we get the benefit of TP, Barry and Manu running the court.

Prediction:
Spurs 106
Suns 101


----------



## sheefo13

26 to 13! 2 threes by horry. Nazr and parker playing well also. A lot of turnovers for the suns too. Great d and great o. It doesnt get much better. GO SPURS!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

parker is doing great and playing agressive, horry is killn them with 3s and narz is making offensive oves and great on d. the refs are letting both teams play but we still need to watch it
26
13


----------



## texan

Wow Horry is doing great so far. Two very nice threes.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Horry's already hit two three pointers, Tony's out playing Nash at his own game, and Nazr has been very crucial on both defense and offense very early on in this game. Let's keep it up guys! :clap: 

San Antonio- 26
Phoenix- 13
2:32 left in the 1st


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ugh, Marion with a chance for a three point play to start the second quarter.


----------



## TheRoc5

nice to see you here! we up the same amount of pts last time
31 spurs 
21 suns

were doing great! duncan is 1-3 but its ok hes not showing hurt. parker is freakin great and barry hasnt taken any shots but looks confident. lets win this gm
3 more qts


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Ugh, Marion with a chance for a three point play to start the second quarter.


????


----------



## TheRoc5

amare is killin


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> nice to see you here!


How else do you suppose I get that monkey (koko) off my back?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ????


I don't understand what you don't get....


----------



## TheRoc5

were letting them get back in the gm. i dont understand. we need parker to get in, he is realy a factor in this team.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I don't understand what you don't get....


you said that in the first qt like with a min remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> you said that in the first qt like with a min remaining


oh, I'm sorry. after I made my first post I kinda drifted away and thought the quarter was over for some reason.


----------



## TheRoc5

were playing like sh** im so mad at our team we have no energy :curse: play like we care


----------



## thekid

Do you guys know how Scola is doing in Europe? He's coming over next season, right?


----------



## TheRoc5

thekid said:


> Do you guys know how Scola is doing in Europe? He's coming over next season, right?


ya he did realy well in euro, we pretty hes coming this up coming season


----------



## TheRoc5

does parker ever get fouled acording to the ref? we played like crap and i dont know what duncans problem is. im just so mad. this gm means so much and were not taking jj being out seriously. we better play better or else we gone :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

SPURS 
Timeouts Taken: 2 of 6 full, 1 of 2 20-second 





Manu Ginobili G 20 
6-10 
2-4 
0-1 
0 
4 
4 
1 
2 1 2 0 14 

Tony Parker G 19 
5-10 
0-0 
0-0 
0 
1 
1 
2 
1 0 2 0 10 

Tim Duncan F 17 
1-7 
0-0 
3-4 
1 
1 
2 
1 
3 1 0 0 5 

Bruce Bowen F 17 
1-4 
1-2 
0-0 
1 
0 
1 
1 
2 0 0 0 3 

Nazr Mohammed C 14 
5-10 
0-0 
0-0 
5 
3 
8 
0 
1 2 1 0 10 

Robert Horry 17 
2-4 
2-3 
0-0 
0 
1 
1 
1 
1 0 0 0 6 

Brent Barry 11 
1-3 
1-1 
0-0 
0 
0 
0 
3 
0 1 0 0 3 

Beno Udrih 5 
1-2 
0-0 
0-0 
0 
1 
1 
0 
0 0 0 0 2 

Devin Brown 0 
- 
- 
- 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 0 0 0 0 

Glenn Robinson 0 
- 
- 
- 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 0 0 0 0 

Tony Massenburg 0 
- 
- 
- 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 0 0 0 0 

Rasho Nesterovic 0 
- 
- 
- 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 0 0 0 0 


TOTAL 120 22-50 
6-10 
3-5 
7 
11 
18 
9 
10 5 5 0 53 


.440 .600 .600 Team Rebs: 7 TOTAL TO: 6


----------



## XxMia_9xX

the 1st quarter was really good Nazr and parker was awesome, nice ball distribution, and everything is going right. the 2nd quarter is another story though, the suns played w/ more intensity and had nice runs. at the end the spurs played better, but sons got back.... can't wait for the 2nd half! it should be great! hopefully the spurs will win!


----------



## ChristopherJ

Good first half.

This should be another close finish.


----------



## mavsmania41

Yea I think the Suns have really gotta come out tonight and take the homecourt back But the Suns are getting good ball movment tonight and Amare has held his own on timmy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I knew this would happen. The Spurs are trying to hard to play Phoenix's style of offense and just totally forgot how to play defense.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The spurs finally decide to show up on the defensive end of the court; and see what it got them? An easy basket for Tony


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli for three!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bad news: Spurs are down by 5 going into the fourth quarter.

Good news: Barry still has some left over fire from the other night, and the spurs seemed to have taken control of the game back late in the third. They just couldn't make thier shots! :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41

Man what a game this is basketball at its finest it is going to come down to who wants it most.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

mavsmania41 said:


> Man what a game this is basketball at its finest it is going to come down to who wants it most.


basketball at it's finest? I agree that this game is pretty exciting, but neither team is at thier "finest". In fact, neither of them are playing that well at all.


----------



## mavsmania41

I notice tho that the nba is gearing up towards are more open court up tempo style. Adn the way the refs and rules officiate which leads to more exciting basketball.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

what the hell was parker thinking?! Barry REALLY saved his *** with that beauty of a save.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Spurs have really picked it up on the defensive end as appose to the other three quarters. Just wish they played like this earlier! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry with a three! He has just been awesome these past two games.

Edit: Barry misses a crucial technical free throw which would have put the spurs up by 2! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The refs had to make the make-up call for phoenix on duncan?! :curse: Why couldn't they have just called it rite the first time?

Duncan's got five fouls now...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs call time-out.

Spurs up 100 to 99 with 3:05 left in the game. This one's going down to the wire.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another time-out after Nash hits a three  

Spurs- 100
Suns- 102
2:42 left in the game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

BIG SHOT YOU GUESSED IT FOR THREE!

Spurs up 1! :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli with the reverse to put the spurs up by 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And another for Ginobilli! Spurs up by 5!

Wow...the game has really shifted in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli draws the foul with only 3 seconds on the shot clock, erasing the shot clock factor. Now Phoenix has to foul. We better make our freebies!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Big Shot Bob puts the spurs up by 4!....with a free throw?...I'll take it! :banana: 

Phoenix has to get 4 points in 10 seconds. Seems impossible but with McGrady and the Fisher....well you know the rest.... :nonono:


----------



## Darth Bryant

WOw, that was a pile of crap. Nash got away with murder on that play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Horry was passing the ball in and Nash grabs him and all they do is call a delay of game warning?! That should be a freakin tech!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ouch.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Horry was passing the ball in and Nash grabs him and all they do is call a delay of game warning?! That should be a freakin tech!



Yeah, that was a pile of crap. That is the worest call ive seen in the playoffs this year.. I mean in terms of blatant, in plain sight.. But oh well, at least Spurs won! If they would have gone into over time though I'd have thrown up because of that call.


----------



## Darth Bryant

By the way, I can't believe how good the team is playing together in this series compared to round one agisnt denver.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

OMG! OMG! OMG! This was looking like a freakin repeat of the 2003's spurs/suns series. Where the Spurs were up by 3 and missed a crucial free throw with barely any time left, and the sun's PG ran the leanght of the court to shoot a three pointer. When that ball bounced off the front of the rim at the buzzer a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders. I didn't want to relive that again...

Anyways, the Spurs are coming home with a 2-0 lead! Let's dance like F'en bananas! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## texan

My god guys, this was a really exciting game. Nash did get away w/murder, but oh well, we won. We played pretty well in the 4th quarter and I was proud of our team(although our FT shooting should be better). Phoenix played a hell of a game once again, so Phoenix fans don't feel bad. 

Robert Horry!! Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Hell yes. Hell yes. Hell, yes.



I only got to watch the 4th quarter, but what a helluva quarter that was. Everything was clicking for us (Except those two missed free throws at the end). Duncan was getting baskets in the paint, Parker attacked the basket and got easy buckets, Manu hit two huge baskets, and Mr. Horry did his thing again. Freaking Robert Horry. What a ****ing player this guy is. 


I can't add much more, because I only saw the 4th quarter, but we just had control of that game all the way. It was our game to win or lose, and we won it. Manu, Duncan, and Parker. When those three are at their best, it's extremely hard to beat us.


----------



## Nephets

I love our team... no hate to Phoenix at all but I truly love our team.


----------



## texan

Did anyone else blink and rub their eyes when they saw Manu go behind his back? I thought I was imagining things before I realized its just a regular move to the hoop for Manu.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> I love our team... no hate to Phoenix at all but I truly love our team.





Everything went so well in that 4th quarter and in the 4th in Game 1. This team just stepped up two notches and owned Phoenix in both 4th quarters. Amazing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Did anyone else blink and rub their eyes when they saw Manu go behind his back? I thought I was imagining things before I realized its just a regular move to the hoop for Manu.





He's a bad mutha. That's all I can say. That move is sick, and he made Marion look like a fool. 



What about his shot following that though? I was more impressed with how he took and made that shot than I was with his behind the back crossover/ reverse layup.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Congrat, leading by 2 games. Now, homecourt for another two games. Thinking about a sweep? Do it for Texas. Win the Championship for Texas.*:clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So...Am I the only one who thought this was looking like a repeat of 2003's spurs vs suns series' game one? I mean it was almost an exact clone...Oh well not like it matters. On to the banana dancing! :banana:


----------



## texan

Yeah I thought about it. Marbury's shot was killer, and Nash had a similar look. I was so relieved when it didn't go in. We shouldn't have been in that situation though. Whats up w/ our good FT shooters missing FT's? Manu has struggled from the line this series, whereas TD has been very good. WTF?


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Did anyone else blink and rub their eyes when they saw Manu go behind his back? I thought I was imagining things before I realized its just a regular move to the hoop for Manu.


that was fantastic


----------



## TheRoc5

we win! i will give my anylist tomrow


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we win! i will give my anylist tomrow


Don't bother. No one wants it... j/k


----------



## Camaro_870

manu is just so awsome..... i love the way he plays.....how could u not like that play,


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

My final words for the night about the game, again, we didn't turn the ball over a lot (11 TO's). Big props to Nazr Mohammed. 11 points, 8 rebounds, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 28 minutes and 5/10 from the field. That's just beautiful. 


8 three pointers in this game, and we again beat Phoenix in that department. That's pretty damn impressive, but I still say we can't rely on that every night.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

that game was awesome! all around it was great. everyone made thier shots and contributed something. i'm glad that the spurs' trio played awesome... let's talk about manu, k? his dunks and that behind the back lay-up thng was just increidible! who would have ever thought that that was possible considering everyone was going after him... he's last minute plays made the difference for the WIN. of courze nazr and horry was good too.


ahhh i'm so glad we got the W. when we were down by three i was thinking of the '03 season from what ug uys mentioned. i thought of marbury's and stoudemire's bank 3's. ahhh that one sucked.... thanks to bowen who stepped up and helped parker! 

i feel bad for nash though, i really like him. he played such great games both times. it sucks 'cuz i'm a fan, but he's playing against the spurs of course i have go against him. i gotta admit he's one hell of a player. all his shots were falling in and his ball distribution is awesome.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## ballstorm

I don't think lots of Spur's Fan would have bet on a these 2 wins on the road . The confidence of the team has improved since the begining of the play-off and they're arguably playing at their best now , just when it counts . The ability to be good at a given moment .. that's what makes the difference between good teams and champions . I hope it will last a couple of weeks more for the Spurs  .


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ballstorm said:


> I don't think lots of Spur's Fan would have bet on a these 2 wins on the road .


I know I did, but not because I thought we'd win, but because I always bet on the spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I wasn't counting on two wins in Phoenix. I was expecting one win in Phoenix, but I definitely wasn't betting on two wins. 



I'm not betting on Phoenix winning two games in San Antonio either, but it can happen.


----------



## TheRoc5

T. Parker G 40 12-20 
0-1 
0-0 
0 3 3 5 2 1 4 1 24 
M. Ginobili G 38 10-18 
3-7 
3-5 
0 4 4 4 2 1 2 0 26 
T. Duncan F 36 10-19 
0-0 
10-11 
2 6 8 2 5 2 1 0 30 
B. Bowen F 33 1-5 
1-3 
0-0 
1 3 4 2 3 0 0 0 3 
N. Mohammed C 28 5-10 
0-0 
1-2 
5 3 8 0 1 3 1 2 11 
R. Horry 28 3-6 
3-4 
1-2 
2 1 3 2 2 0 3 1 10 
B. Barry 25 2-5 
1-2 
0-1 
2 1 3 4 0 1 0 0 5 
B. Udrih 9 1-3 
0-1 
0-0 
0 1 1 2 1 0 0 0 2 
R. Nesterovic 3 0-0 
0-0 
0-0 
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
D. Brown Coach's decision 
G. Robinson Family business 
T. Massenburg Coach's decision 

TOTAL 240 44-86 8-18 15-21 12 22 34 21 16 8 11 4 111 


.512 .444 .714 Team Rebs: 10 TOTAL TO: 12 

im glad we only had 12 tos, thats huge! we were 15-21 in free throws wich should still be a little less, we basically played a great offensive near perfect gm but on deffense we played bad so hopefully like pop said we will watch tape and play better d so we can ensure a win sat.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> T. Parker G 40 12-20
> 0-1
> 0-0
> 0 3 3 5 2 1 4 1 24
> M. Ginobili G 38 10-18
> 3-7
> 3-5
> 0 4 4 4 2 1 2 0 26
> T. Duncan F 36 10-19
> 0-0
> 10-11
> 2 6 8 2 5 2 1 0 30
> B. Bowen F 33 1-5
> 1-3
> 0-0
> 1 3 4 2 3 0 0 0 3
> N. Mohammed C 28 5-10
> 0-0
> 1-2
> 5 3 8 0 1 3 1 2 11
> R. Horry 28 3-6
> 3-4
> 1-2
> 2 1 3 2 2 0 3 1 10
> B. Barry 25 2-5
> 1-2
> 0-1
> 2 1 3 4 0 1 0 0 5
> B. Udrih 9 1-3
> 0-1
> 0-0
> 0 1 1 2 1 0 0 0 2
> R. Nesterovic 3 0-0
> 0-0
> 0-0
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> D. Brown Coach's decision
> G. Robinson Family business
> T. Massenburg Coach's decision
> 
> TOTAL 240 44-86 8-18 15-21 12 22 34 21 16 8 11 4 111
> 
> 
> .512 .444 .714 Team Rebs: 10 TOTAL TO: 12
> 
> im glad we only had 12 tos, thats huge! we were 15-21 in free throws wich should still be a little less, we basically played a great offensive near perfect gm but on deffense we played bad so hopefully like pop said we will watch tape and play better d so we can ensure a win sat.


I've been meaning you ask you this for a while, but I keep forgeting. What exactly do all those numbers mean? I know it's thier stats, but without any labels all I see is a random assortment of numbers. AND I CAN'T READ RANDOM NUMBERS! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I've been meaning you ask you this for a while, but I keep forgeting. What exactly do all those numbers mean? I know it's thier stats, but without any labels all I see is a random assortment of numbers. AND I CAN'T READ RANDOM NUMBERS! :biggrin:


lol my bad i didnt even no that i didnt put what it ment my bad, ill make sure to do it next time :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol my bad i didnt even no that i didnt put what it ment my bad, ill make sure to do it next time :biggrin:


It's alrite. I atleast got how many rebounds and turnovers we made out of your random assortment of numbers :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I can do this I bet without even looking.



Obviously the first line besides the player name has minutes played and FGA/FGA's.
The rest goes:


3PT's
FT's
OFF REB - DEF REB - TOT REB - AST - FOULS - STEALS - TO's - BLOCK's - POINTS




With looking at the box score and a little common sense, I figured it out, why not you ezealen? Damn.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I can do this I bet without even looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the first line besides the player name has minutes played and FGA/FGA's.
> The rest goes:
> 
> 
> 3PT's
> FT's
> OFF REB - DEF REB - TOT REB - AST - FOULS - STEALS - TO's - BLOCK's - POINTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With looking at the box score and a little common sense, I figured it out, why not you ezealen? Damn.


Well duh! Of course you can figure it out by looking at the box scores...I'm just too lazy to do that


----------



## Kirk20

Wow! I'm suprised they pulled out two wins in Phoenix ... It's looking like a sweep


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Well duh! Of course you can figure it out by looking at the box scores...I'm just too lazy to do that




Well duh! Why didn't you look at the boxscores in the first place to figure out what the stats meant?


----------



## Darth Bryant

By the way, anyone know where I can find video of the behind the back layup by Manu? That was some sick stuff!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> By the way, anyone know where I can find video of the behind the back layup by Manu? That was some sick stuff!


It was the play of the day yesterday on www.nba.com, they also included the shot he made rite after that, but sadly, it's not up there anymore.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well duh! Why didn't you look at the boxscores in the first place to figure out what the stats meant?


it wouldn't really make since to look at the boxscores to crack TheRoc5's code to find out what everyone's stats were when you could just find out what they were ON THE BOXSCORES, now would it? :raised_ey


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> it wouldn't really make since to look at the boxscores to crack TheRoc5's code to find out what everyone's stats were when you could just find out what they were ON THE BOXSCORES, now would it? :raised_ey





If you are so interested in what all those numbers mean, find out yourself.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> If you are so interested in what all those numbers mean, find out yourself.


You're missing the point Koko. Why post stats if you're going to make the people reading them to just look at the box scores anyways to find out what the stats mean. Seems kinda pointless don't you think?

It also seems like you're just trying to defend TheRoc5 even though I bet he's happy that I pointed out his mistake. I know if I was doing something like that I'd want someone to tell me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You're right, the explanations need to there for the stats. I posted that I figured out what everything meant from memory just as a fun little game, and you responded with "Well duh". Again, I get bothered by stuff like that, so I'm sorry.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You're right, the explanations need to there for the stats. I posted that I figured out what everything meant from memory just as a fun little game, and you responded with "Well duh". Again, I get bothered by stuff like that, so I'm sorry.


I was just playing around, Koko. I didn't know you took it personally and I thought you were just playing around too. My bad.


----------

